# Laptop zum spielen bis 800 euro



## killajoe (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo pcgameshardwareforum  
Meine Frage lautet ob ich einen Laptop für rund 800 euro bekomme mit dem ich spiele wie cod 6,7,8 oder ähnliche spielen kann.
Einen hab ich gefunden der gefällt mir eig. ganz gut nur weiss ich nicht ob auf dem die spiele laufen :HP Notebooks - HP Pavilion dv7-6116sg Entertainment Notebook PC

Und ja ich weiss das ein desktop zum spielen besser geiegnet ist aber möchte ein laptop .
Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## Intel Core i7 Fan (23. Oktober 2011)

Acer Aspire 7745G-464G50Mnks 43,9 cm Notebook schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

mit dem hier wirst du eher erfolg haben 

Gru´ß


----------



## killajoe (23. Oktober 2011)

Ist der i5 besser als der i7???


----------



## Intel Core i7 Fan (23. Oktober 2011)

nein aber beim spielen kommt es mehr auf die graka an un die is bei dem acer viel stärker un der i5 un der i7 sind äbissel unterschiedöich aber beim spielen eig nich so spürbar


----------



## Ashton (23. Oktober 2011)

Das ist Schmarn. Sowohl der I7-2xxx ist deutlich besser als der i5-xxx als auch die 6770M ist wenn auch nur minimal besser als die 5850.
Aber beim HP würde mich die Festplatte stören. 5400er ist schon echt lahm, ansonsten kannst zuschlagen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Oktober 2011)

Auch sehr empfehlenswert:

LINK

Kommt drauf an, ob du ein 15" oder ein 17" Notebook möchtest und wie wichtig dir Lautstärke und Akkulaufzeit sind...


----------



## Ashton (23. Oktober 2011)

Das liegt überm Bugdet....
@killajoe Cod ist nicht gerade anspruchsvoll. Da kommst du schon mit einem i5-2xxx und GT540M aus.
Ansonsten kannst du eins mit besserer Graka holen -> GT555M oder 6770M
Glaube eine GTX460M ist schon überm Budget.


----------



## killajoe (23. Oktober 2011)

Also akkulaufzeit und lautstärke ist nich wichtig da es meistens am netzeil hängt und an nem 2.1system.
displaygröße ist mir auch nicht so wichte soll aber schon 15,6 zoll sein.
Und 820 euro sind auch noch ok. 

[Edit] Mir ist gerade aufgefallen  dass bei dem laptop kein betriebsystem dabei ist und da ich eins brauche wird es doch zu teuer


----------



## killajoe (23. Oktober 2011)

@ Ashton da Ich sowieso die festplatte wenig beschreibe sodass die 5400 mich störenwürden ist es auch nicht sclimm.
Die einzigenanforderungen die ich stelle sind ein gutes display gutekomponenten zum spielen halbwegs gute verarbeitung und 15,6 bzw 17 zoll


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (23. Oktober 2011)

Gut, wenn das Notebook über deinem Budget liegt (wegen dem fehlenden OS), ist's leider nix.
Hier wäre noch ein Test (zwecks Display und Verarbeitung interessant):
LINK
Auf der Seite findest du ansonsten auch viele nützliche Tipps und kannst geziehlt Notebooks nach deinen Kriterien suchen .


----------



## Ashton (23. Oktober 2011)

Bei einer 5400er Platte sind aber auch die Ladezeiten länger. Aber wenn du damit leben kannst.  Leiser ist sie dafür als eine 7200er. 
Dann nimm doch das HP mit i5-2xxx 
oder besser find ich das MSI GE620DX-i548W7H


----------



## killajoe (23. Oktober 2011)

Wenn sie nicht zulange dauern ist es ok . 
Also macht es wirklich keinenunterschied zwischen einem i5 und einem i7 .
Ich frag mich halt nur weil der i7 4 kerne hat und der i5 2


----------



## Ashton (23. Oktober 2011)

Macht schon einen Unterschied, aber denke die Grafikkarte bremst immer zuerst.


----------



## killajoe (23. Oktober 2011)

Dann ist ja aber der hp den ich gepostet hab (abgesehen von dem bluray laufwerk) besser als der deiner?!


----------



## Ashton (23. Oktober 2011)

Die GT555M ist etwas besser als die 6770M und der i5-2430M ist minimal besser als der i5-2410.
Für deins spricht nur Blueray und mehr RAM.

Btw es gibt auch dein HP mit i7 und Win für unter 800 siehe hier.
Fehlt allerdings Blueray.


----------



## killajoe (23. Oktober 2011)

Nein ich meinte den laptop den ich bei mienem ersten beitrag gepostet hab Diesen hier:
HP Notebooks - HP Pavilion dv7-6116sg Entertainment Notebook PC


----------



## Ashton (23. Oktober 2011)

Jo aber mein zuletzt gepostet kostet weniger. hat aber auch nur ne 1366x768 auflösung


----------



## killajoe (23. Oktober 2011)

Also mit dem hp wo ICH gepostet hab müsst ich doch locker spielen können oder?


----------



## Ashton (23. Oktober 2011)

Klar ist doch nur ne höhere Auflösung wodurchs bisschen schwerer wird für die Graka aber für CoD reichts.


----------

